# Fotos raras en color del París ocupado por los alemanes durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, 1940



## david53 (23 Ago 2022)

Estas imágenes fueron tomadas en el París ocupado por los alemanes por André Zucca para la revista de propaganda alemana Signal, utilizando una rara película Agfacolor suministrada por la Wehrmacht. Las tomas muestran a jóvenes de moda y a viajeros mezclados con soldados alemanes en las bulliciosas calles de París. Las famosas calles de la capital francesa están adornadas con símbolos (...)









Rare color photos of German-occupied Paris during World War II, 1940s - Rare Historical Photos


These images were taken in German-occupied Paris by André Zucca for the German propaganda magazine Signal using rare Agfacolor film supplied by the Wehrmacht.




rarehistoricalphotos.com


----------



## david53 (23 Ago 2022)

Aquí bastante mejor explicado el contexto de esas imágenes, en español, y hace años.










Circulen, circulen. Aquí no pasa nada


Ante el ideal francés sin sentido de libertad, fraternidad y equidad respondemos con el realismo de la infantería, caballería y artillerí...




despuesnohaynada.blogspot.com


----------



## Albion (23 Ago 2022)

Ahora, las fotos que se toman en París también son a color. A color moronegro, quiero decir.


----------



## kabeljau (23 Ago 2022)

La gente no se quiere enterar y traga como borregos, pero cuando el IIIReich entró en Francia, encontró a 40.000.000 de colaboracionistas.


----------



## bangkoriano (23 Ago 2022)

Muy interesante


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (23 Ago 2022)

Se veía paz y felicidad


----------



## Extremoyduro (23 Ago 2022)

Sólo como información adicional, el raro de "Rare photos" no se entienda como "extraño" sino como escaso, o poco abundante. Las fotografías son muy interesantes, sin duda.


----------



## Derroition Man (23 Ago 2022)

Buenas fotos. Por cierto, el tontaco del blog en español buena película Jewllywodiense se monta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ago 2022)

¡qué raro! La exposicion que se anuncia en las fotografias es "El bolchevismo contra Europa", en la tele me dicen que la exposicion era "que le jodan a las razas no arias"


----------



## Salsa_rosa (23 Ago 2022)

Evropa antes de que la dinamitaran.


----------



## Genofinder (23 Ago 2022)

Ahora en cambio parece Africa


----------



## Lubinillo (23 Ago 2022)

Ostias dejaron la ciudad en ruinas y las calles estaban vacías.


----------



## sebososabroso (23 Ago 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> La gente no se quiere enterar y traga como borregos, pero cuando el IIIReich entró en Francia, encontró a 40.000.000 de colaboracionistas.



Que haría cualquiera si su país fuera invadido? Su ejercito derrotado? Pues sobrevivir, bajarías la cabeza y colaborarías, otra cosa es que te pille sin familia, pero teniendo hijos y tal, pues tragas, pero lo justo. Eso de quemar comboyes o sabotear lineas telefónicas se queda para las películas.
Que lo hicieras con mas gusto o menos no lo discuto.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Que haría cualquiera si su país fuera invadido? Su ejercito derrotado? Pues sobrevivir, bajarías la cabeza y colaborarías, otra cosa es que te pille sin familia, pero teniendo hijos y tal, pues tragas, pero lo justo. Eso de quemar comboyes o sabotear lineas telefónicas se queda para las películas.
> Que lo hicieras con mas gusto o menos no lo discuto.



Su ejercito no fue derrotado, se rindió. 
Francia fué una nación traidora y colaboracionista, la resistencia es un cuento, nunca hubo lo que nos han contado en las películas , .

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Que haría cualquiera si su país fuera invadido? Su ejercito derrotado? Pues sobrevivir, bajarías la cabeza y colaborarías, otra cosa es que te pille sin familia, pero teniendo hijos y tal, pues tragas, pero lo justo. Eso de quemar comboyes o sabotear lineas telefónicas se queda para las películas.
> Que lo hicieras con mas gusto o menos no lo discuto.



Da igual los nacionalpagafantas las evidencias que veais, siempre seguireis con la narrativa idiota. Nunca sereis capaces de pensar que es que una gran parte de la poblacion apoyaba a los nazis y no a los aliados que tanto disfrutamos nosotros


----------



## Nigury (23 Ago 2022)

Volveremos a ver algo parecido a esto en Europa.

De momento ya hay repartidores en bicicleta por las ciudades y nos parece de lo mas normal.

Esto podría ser el nuevo modelo de taxi en las ciudades.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Ago 2022)

For Parisians, the Occupation was a series of frustrations, shortages, and humiliations. A curfew was in effect from nine in the evening until five in the morning; at night, the city went dark.

Anda, como el toque de queda covidiano


----------



## sebososabroso (23 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Da igual los nacionalpagafantas las evidencias que veais, siempre seguireis con la narrativa idiota. Nunca sereis capaces de pensar que es que una gran parte de la poblacion apoyaba a los nazis y no a los aliados que tanto disfrutamos nosotros



No he dicho lo contrario, pero en esta guerra, como en la nuestra civil, la gente no sabía nada de nada salvo el comisario político de turno o el miembro de falange, en Francia paso el gobierno de unos a otros, sin que ello cambiara mucho sus vidas, vidas dentro de la carestía de una guerra. Si la policía colaboró con ejercito alemán, no lo haría su gente.


----------



## McLovin (23 Ago 2022)

Esas fotos no son raras en absoluto. La traducción de ese "rare" es más bien "poco común o inusual" en relación a que muestran a los nazis haciendo cosas normales en el París ocupado, pero no raro de extraño.

Esto si es una foto rara:


----------



## kdjdw (23 Ago 2022)

Hilito nazi del día para chuparse las pollas los viejos nazis y franquistas de mierda.

40 millones de colaboracionistas, todo felicidad y amor hacia los nazis.

De verdad que no podéis ser más hijos de puta y escoria criminal mucho peores que los rojos. Qué pena no poder ahorcaros a todos uno por uno hijos de mala puta. A esta rata el primero @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> De verdad que no podéis ser más hijos de puta y escoria criminal mucho peores que los rojos. Qué pena no poder ahorcaros a todos uno por uno hijos de mala puta. A esta rata el primero @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos



A mí no me engañais los rojos, yo sé que si pudierais me mataríais.

Los imbeciles son los nacionalpagafantas, que ahora estan "jijijiaja, no quiero progres ni fachas, a ver si matan a gente como ejquelosfajsistassonellos"...y no se dan cuenta que ellos serán los siguientes colgados por los rojos, cuando ya no haya gente como ejquelosfajsistassonellos para defenderlos


----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (23 Ago 2022)

_Ahora esta INVADIDA por el "AFRICACORPS" y estos no pasean civilizadamente por los Campos Eliseos y haciendose fotos en la Torre Eiffel pero los Parisinos contentos votando a los animan que Volem acollir mes...._


----------



## fieraverde (23 Ago 2022)

Ocupación? Si parece que están de turismo.


----------



## todoayen (23 Ago 2022)

Como se llamaba eso que se va extendiendo hasta acabar matando a la persona?


----------



## machotafea (23 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Que haría cualquiera si su país fuera invadido? Su ejercito derrotado? Pues sobrevivir, bajarías la cabeza y colaborarías, otra cosa es que te pille sin familia, pero teniendo hijos y tal, pues tragas, pero lo justo. Eso de quemar comboyes o sabotear lineas telefónicas se queda para las películas.
> Que lo hicieras con mas gusto o menos no lo discuto.



Convoyes, CAGAÑOL, se escribe convoyes.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

Pues si, Tan mal que me marchaba a esas épocas y no volvía


----------



## sebososabroso (23 Ago 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Convoyes, CAGAÑOL, se escribe convoyes.



Tiene razón, por la falta, pero no soy catalán, soy valenciano.


----------



## PIA (23 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¡qué raro! La exposicion que se anuncia en las fotografias es "El bolchevismo contra Europa", en la tele me dicen que la exposicion era "que le jodan a las razas no arias"



El bolshevismo que se gestó en Europa y en la que participaron muchos europeos. Curioso.


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Ago 2022)

Ahora llega una potencia extranjera que devuelve el orden y lleva a los políticos a la cárcel y además para el expolio. Y la gente sale con los brazos abiertos a recibirlos como salvadores.
La opresión ya la tenemos, mucho tendría que aumentar para que a la gente no le compensara.

De hecho, es algo que suele verse en las películas. Ves que el malo trae orden, seguridad y prosperidad. Y los buenos se encabritan porque les oprimen menos que el régimen del que les han librado. Es un lavado de cerebro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ago 2022)

PIA dijo:


> El bolshevismo que se gestó en Europa



Esta parte da para muchos matices


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ago 2022)

Era el Paris liberado de judeomasoneria, lo ocupado era lo que quedaba.


----------



## gromenauer (23 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> No he dicho lo contrario, pero en esta guerra, como en la nuestra civil, la gente no sabía nada de nada salvo el comisario político de turno o el miembro de falange, en Francia paso el gobierno de unos a otros, sin que ello cambiara mucho sus vidas, vidas dentro de la carestía de una guerra. *Si la policía colaboró con ejercito alemán, no lo haría su gente.*



Por lo que he visto (estube en Normandia recientemente), esa es la versión que te venden los Franchutes: La mayoria de población no se involucró en ningún bando, intentaron seguir con sus vidas bajo la ocupación.

Que la afirmación sea exacta o no, no puedo asegurarlo, pero es lo mas lógico. Si te involucras rapidamente, puedes salir tanto favorecido como desfavorecido, y siempre se pueden girar las tornas como pasó en Francia. Sale mas a cuenta mantener el perfil bajo, si quieres sobrevivir.


----------



## WN62 (23 Ago 2022)

Nunca París estuvo tan bonito y ordenado.


----------



## Supremacía (23 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Que haría cualquiera si su país fuera invadido?



En primer lugar, no declararle la guerra a Alemania para, presuntamente, defender un país que a nadie le importaba en realidad.


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Ahora, las fotos que se toman en París también son a color. A color moronegro, quiero decir.



Eso, blanco y negro no, negro y negro.


----------



## gordofóbico (23 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Estas imágenes fueron tomadas en el París ocupado por los alemanes por André Zucca para la revista de propaganda alemana Signal, utilizando una rara película Agfacolor suministrada por la Wehrmacht. Las tomas muestran a jóvenes de moda y a viajeros mezclados con soldados alemanes en las bulliciosas calles de París. Las famosas calles de la capital francesa están adornadas con símbolos (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mola, una sociedad sin gordos ni gordas   , un poco rellenito el carnicero pero nada más


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (23 Ago 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Su ejercito no fue derrotado, se rindió.
> Francia fué una nación traidora y colaboracionista, la resistencia es un cuento, nunca hubo lo que nos han contado en las películas , .
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Gran parte de los franceses simpatizaban con el ideario nazi.


----------



## Pom (23 Ago 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> For Parisians, the Occupation was a series of frustrations, shortages, and humiliations. A curfew was in effect from nine in the evening until five in the morning; at night, the city went dark.
> 
> Anda, como el toque de queda covidiano



Ahora a ver quien tiene pelotas de salir de 9 a 5. 
"at night, the city went dark" literalmente pasa esto


----------



## Supremacía (23 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> para defenderlos



Yo no defendería a esa gentuza; por mí que se la cargue su puta madre.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Ahora llega una potencia extranjera que devuelve el orden y lleva a los políticos a la cárcel y además para el expolio. Y la gente sale con los brazos abiertos a recibirlos como salvadores.
> La opresión ya la tenemos, mucho tendría que aumentar para que a la gente no le compensara.
> 
> De hecho, es algo que suele verse en las películas. Ves que el malo trae orden, seguridad y prosperidad. Y los buenos se encabritan porque les oprimen menos que el régimen del que les han librado. Es un lavado de cerebro.



Eso salía en esta filtración de la deep web. Los ricos de Nueva Zelanda, en suma:


----------



## SBrixton (23 Ago 2022)

La verdad no parece que estuviera toda la poblacion en contra de la situacion, ni la mayoria, tal vez ni una minoria cuantiosa. En la actitud de la gente ante los eventos hay muchos matices que los historiadiores no cuentan nunca, solo cuentan el que les conviene en cada momento.


----------



## mudj (23 Ago 2022)

Es conocida la anécdota de Rotschild q vivía en París y organizaba las mejores y más granadas fiestas de la Ville lumiere. Ante el avance alemán, se vio obligado a huir a usa. A su vuelta encontró todo su palacio impecable, su servicio presto. Le preguntó a su mayordomo:

"Habrá notado y hecho en falta mi presencia, las fiestas.." 

A lo que el mayordomo le respondio:

"Para serle sincero, todo continuo igual después de su marcha. Se seguían realizando las mismas fiestas y seguían viniendo las mismas personas, solo cambiaron los anfitriones que eran de la SS"

Y yo viviendo 20 años en París, no he escuchado nada malo sobre los ocupantes, nada bueno sobre los españoles que liberaron París, tan sólo hablar bien de De Gaulle, bastante bien de Vichy, ni una mención buena ni tampoco mala sobre los partísanos, si flores (en aniversarios, fiestas. Pero depositadas por la administración, jamás ni una sola vamos a decir de motu propio por ningún parisino frances.) en los lugares donde mataron los alemanes o apresaron y muerto luego, de todo tipo en las calles de paris. .


----------



## cabronavirus (23 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Ahora, las fotos que se toman en París también son a color. A color moronegro, quiero decir.



Es el cambio cromático.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Ago 2022)

Buena página, me la guardo en marcadores.

Pinchando a lo tonto


*Deauville beach, 1900s-1930s*


----------



## El Tuerto (23 Ago 2022)

Salta a la vista la involución social. Incluso gay menos mierda en las aceras 

Hombres y mujeres vestidos por los pies como ha sido siempre. Lo de ahora es un experimento y una excepción anti natura.
Espero que la cuerda se rompa lo antes posible y vuelva una era en la que impere el civismo y la razón.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (23 Ago 2022)

BUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

menudo culo tiene (tenía) la señora


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ago 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Salta a la vista la involución social. Incluso gay menos mierda en las aceras
> 
> Hombres y mujeres vestidos por los pies como ha sido siempre. Lo de ahora es un experimento y una excepción anti natura.
> Espero que la cuerda se rompa lo antes posible y vuelva una era en la que impere el civismo y la razón.



No va a pasar eso, porque ya los europeos no somos soberanos en nuestra propia tierra ni lo volveremos a ser


----------



## Euron G. (23 Ago 2022)

Gracias por la web, no la conocía y tiene pinta de ser deliciosa.


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Ago 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Mola, una sociedad sin gordos ni gordas   , un poco rellenito el carnicero pero nada más



Pero tenían dientes amarillos.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (23 Ago 2022)

Por suerte fue así.


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Ago 2022)

Todas las historiografías de los anglogabachos de la II GM pasan por alto algo; Que la mitad de Francia acogio a los alemanes con los brazos abiertos.
Recordad que gobernaba un FRENTE POPULAR izmierdoso, si no fuera por Hitler y la invasión, estaban a nada de hacerse una republique sovietique. Los de "derechas" estaban acojonados.
Aparte del colaboracionismo de todos los comunistorros y sindicatos franceses por el pacto Ribentrop Molotov, que llegaron a sabotear las fabricas de armamento.
Pettain se bajo los pantalones, y gustosamente media Francia, antes los alemanes que el soviet....
Aparte despues de la guerra, leí que entre 600.000 y un millon de franceses fueron "cuneteados" por rencillas y colaboracionismo.
Luego ya DeGaulle convenientemente monto el mito de la REsistance Francesa, cuando todos saben que solos e hizo notar ya en el 44 cuando la guerra estaba claramente perdida para los alemanes.
Legion Francaise de Voluntarios contra el Bolchevismo.....


----------



## dinio amol (23 Ago 2022)

Los historiadores dicen que imágenes como esta de un soldado nazi caminando libremente con los parisinos fueron diseñadas para mostrar al mundo que Francia era feliz bajo la ocupación.

Los historiadores de siempre que todos conocemos tienen respuestas para todo.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (23 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Estas imágenes fueron tomadas en el París ocupado por los alemanes por André Zucca para la revista de propaganda alemana Signal, utilizando una rara película Agfacolor suministrada por la Wehrmacht. Las tomas muestran a jóvenes de moda y a viajeros mezclados con soldados alemanes en las bulliciosas calles de París. Las famosas calles de la capital francesa están adornadas con símbolos (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Observo mucho sufrimiento por las mujeres: como dice Clinton (el de la becaria no, la otra), "las mujeres son las principales víctimas de las guerras".


----------



## Cathar (23 Ago 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> La gente no se quiere enterar y traga como borregos, pero cuando el IIIReich entró en Francia, encontró a 40.000.000 de colaboracionistas.



Y es el único periodo donde se enseñaron las lenguas regionales.....eran fachas.
No les va interesar contar lo que sucedió, lo de verdad, no los actos de una guerra....


----------



## fachacine (23 Ago 2022)

No sé cómo no os hierve la sangre al constatar tantas y tantas mentiras instaladas en nuestra cabeza durante décadas, desde la escuela, desde el cine, desde los medios de comunicación, 75 años llevamos así... Si eres una persona con sangre en las venas no puedes tener esa sangre a temperatura normal, tendríais que tenerla hirviendo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Ago 2022)

y los moronegros?...


----------



## CocoVin (23 Ago 2022)

Se les ve mejor que ahora.


----------



## Piotr (23 Ago 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Sólo como información adicional, el raro de "Rare photos" no se entienda como "extraño" sino como escaso, o poco abundante. Las fotografías son muy interesantes, sin duda.



Es que la única traducción de rare es escaso, infrecuente... Es un false friend


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No sé cómo no os hierve la sangre al constatar tantas y tantas mentiras instaladas en nuestra cabeza durante décadas, desde la escuela, desde el cine, desde los medios de comunicación, 75 años llevamos así... Si eres una persona con sangre en las venas no puedes tener esa sangre a temperatura normal, tendríais que tenerla hirviendo.



Porque tú eres de los pocos que te has dado cuenta.

La mayoría, a pesar de las evidencias, siguen a la suya


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ago 2022)

dinio amol dijo:


> Los historiadores dicen que imágenes como esta de un soldado nazi caminando libremente con los parisinos fueron diseñadas para mostrar al mundo que Francia era feliz bajo la ocupación.
> 
> Los historiadores de siempre que todos conocemos tienen respuestas para todo.



Se pegan sus trolas y en general les cuelan. Me jode, pero es asi

Trola que se pegan, 90% que la aceptan


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ago 2022)

Estas fotos también son muy interesantes…









La redada del Velódromo de Invierno


La redada del Velódromo de Invierno (también conocido como Vel d’Hiv) en el distrito XV de Paris fue la mayor detención de judíos que tuvo lugar en Francia durante




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gayolo II (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (24 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se pegan sus trolas y en general les cuelan. Me jode, pero es asi
> 
> Trola que se pegan, 90% que la aceptan



Aquel que cuente una versión diferente de la oficial pasará hambre. En este foro hay cantidad de gente que defiende esa posición.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No sé cómo no os hierve la sangre al constatar tantas y tantas mentiras instaladas en nuestra cabeza durante décadas, desde la escuela, desde el cine, desde los medios de comunicación, 75 años llevamos así... Si eres una persona con sangre en las venas no puedes tener esa sangre a temperatura normal, tendríais que tenerla hirviendo.



No me sorprende porque desde que tenía unos 4 años veía que la gente era mentirosa compulsiva, así que nunca tomé nada de lo que me dijeran como verdadero al 100%. Luego aprendí que si algo era verdad, se mentía descaradamente en la dirección contraria. Creo que simplemente la gente está adicta a mentir, como quien se adicta a la cocaína o heroína y la verdad les escuece como agua bendita a un vampiro.


----------



## cuñado de bar (24 Ago 2022)

1940







2022








Hemos involucionado.


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Ahora, las fotos que se toman en París también son a color. A color moronegro, quiero decir.



¿Te molan los carajillos de Anís del Mono?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (24 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Que haría cualquiera si su país fuera invadido? Su ejercito derrotado? Pues sobrevivir, bajarías la cabeza y colaborarías, otra cosa es que te pille sin familia, pero teniendo hijos y tal, pues tragas, pero lo justo. Eso de quemar comboyes o sabotear lineas telefónicas se queda para las películas.
> Que lo hicieras con mas gusto o menos no lo discuto.




Francia estaba llena de "fachas" que dirían los progres, los recibieron de buen grado


----------



## fachacine (24 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No me sorprende porque desde que tenía unos 4 años veía que la gente era mentirosa compulsiva, así que nunca tomé nada de lo que me dijeran como verdadero al 100%. Luego aprendí que si algo era verdad, se mentía descaradamente en la dirección contraria. Creo que simplemente la gente está adicta a mentir, como quien se adicta a la cocaína o heroína y la verdad les escuece como agua bendita a un vampiro.



Pues les escocerá la verdad pero pocas cosas hay más ciertas en esta vida como la máxima de "la verdad os hará libres"


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues les escocerá la verdad pero pocas cosas hay más ciertas en esta vida como la máxima de "la verdad os hará libres"



Lo mas bueno es lo del supuesto "raza superior de los nazis"

Mira que he visto y leido discursos de los jerifaltes de la epoca, he visto cantidad de pelis hechas en el tercer reich y la conxlusion es que eso se lo han inventado los ganadores

No hay nada de eso de "raza superior y eliminemos las inferiores".

De hecho ya puse como los nazis en las pelis acusaban de racistas a los ingleses


----------



## Stelio Kontos (24 Ago 2022)

Todo lleno de blancos, ¡el horror!


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo mas bueno es lo del supuesto "raza superior de los nazis"
> 
> Mira que he visto y leido discursos de los jerifaltes de la epoca, he visto cantidad de pelis hechas en el tercer reich y la conxlusion es que eso se lo han inventado los ganadores
> 
> ...



Y asies.


El único odio es al usuerro judio, la única raza asquerosa y repugnante.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> El único odio es al usuerro judio, la única raza asquerosa y repugnante.



Eso no es una raza sino una clase social.


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eso no es una raza sino una clase social.




¿Los judío no sois una raza?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> ¿Los judío no sois una raza?



Los usureros son una clase social, como p.ej. mi antiguo casero.


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Los usureros son una clase social, como p.ej. mi antiguo casero.



Contesta, ensaladillo de mierda.

¿Los judíos/hebreos son una raza o no?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> ¿Los judíos/hebreos son una raza o no?



NO, y tampoco soy judío.


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> NO, y tampoco soy judío.




Si lo eres, no engañas a nadie.


Y sí, los judíos son una raza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Si lo eres, no engañas a nadie. Y sí, los judíos son una raza.



Vete a cagar, nazi de pacotilla.


----------



## Akira. (24 Ago 2022)

Ahora pon fotos de como dejaron nuestros aliados Alemania, y las violaciones que hicieron como grandes héroes.


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vete a cagar, nazi de pacotilla.




Nacionalsindicalista. Yo soy Mediterráneo, no un puto ario medio askenazi…


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (24 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Nacionalsindicalista. Yo soy Mediterráneo, no un puto ario medio askenazi…



Atlantomediterráneo


----------



## remerus (24 Ago 2022)

Tenia mucho mejor aspecto que ahora llena de delincuentes y parasitos multiculturales.


----------



## david53 (24 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> ¿Los judío no sois una raza?



No, nunca han sido una raza y menos ahora, lo que les une es la religión, la judia es una religión proselitista como lo son la religión cristiana y musulmana, ya desde su antiguedad hubo pueblos o etnias que se convirtieron al judaismo y judios que dejaron su religión y adoptaron otras, actualmente proceden de una amalgama de diferentes pueblos. Para nada son una raza, de hecho tienen mas que ver geneticamente los palestinos actuales que viven en Palestina con los antiguos judios que con los llamados judios actualmente


Entendiendo como raza a una diferenciación única respecto a otros semitas como pueden ser los libaneses, palestinos y otros. Los judios como he dicho hicieron en la antiguedad proselitismo y hubo pueblos que se convirtieron a su religión y que pasaron a llamarse ellos mismos Judios, pero que no pertenecian al grupo primigenio de las 12 tribus. Si alguno presta atención vera que entre los judios hay muchos que son rubios y/o de ojos claros y piel blanca y esto no es algo que se de mucho entre los semitas en general, salvo claro está que sean descendientes de antiguos esclavos cuya procedencia sea del norte, de Europa.


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> No, nunca han sido una raza y menos ahora, lo que les une es la religión, la judia es una religión proselitista como lo son la religión cristiana y musulmana, ya desde su antiguedad hubo pueblos o etnias que se convirtieron al judaismo y judios que dejaron su religión y adoptaron otras, actualmente proceden de una amalgama de diferentes pueblos. Para nada son una raza, de hecho tienen mas que ver geneticamente los palestinos actuales que viven en Palestina con los antiguos judios que con los llamados judios actualmente
> 
> 
> Entendiendo como raza a una diferenciación única respecto a otros semitas como pueden ser los libaneses, palestinos y otros. Los judios como he dicho hicieron en la antiguedad proselitismo y hubo pueblos que se convirtieron a su religión y que pasaron a llamarse ellos mismos Judios, pero que no pertenecian al grupo primigenio de las 12 tribus. Si alguno presta atención vera que entre los judios hay muchos que son rubios y/o de ojos claros y piel blanca y esto no es algo que se de mucho entre los semitas en general, salvo claro está que sean descendientes de antiguos esclavos cuya procedencia sea del norte, de Europa.
> ...





Los judíos son una raza, si hubierais leído algo más que propaganda de mierda lo sabríais…


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Los judíos son una raza, si hubierais leído algo más que propaganda de mierda lo sabríais…



Tú sí que has leído propaganda de mierda salida de la librería de Pedro Varela.


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tú sí que has leído propaganda de mierda salida de la librería de Pedro Varela.



Ahora dilo sin llorar, judío.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar, judío.



Achanta la mui, nazi.


----------



## Lumpen (25 Ago 2022)

Aprende a leer bro…


----------



## david53 (25 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Los judíos son una raza, si hubierais leído algo más que propaganda de mierda lo sabríais…



*Jajaja; lo que tu digas majo; solo lee un poco e informate, para muestra un botón:*

En la antiguedad:

Los autores griegos y romanos nos han transmitido una imagen del judaismo como la de una religión marcadamente proselitista que con frecuencia atraía a su seno toda una legión de nuevos adeptos. Tras la desaparición del Templo de Jerusalén, en 70 d.C., este proselitismo judío comenzó a decaer, llegando incluso a prohibirse por las leyes romanas. Asimismo, conocemos casos de personas que durante este período abrazaron la fe de Israel, arriesgando su propia vida, lo que planteaba un serio problema para los rabinos, puesto que estas conversiones implicaban un peligro no sólo para quien se convertía, sino también para la propia comunidad judía.


En la edad media, conversión al judaismo de los jazaros, etnia de origen turca:

*Orígenes y prehistoria*
Los orígenes de los jázaros son inciertos. Tras la conversión al judaísmo por parte de algunos, ellos mismos atribuirían el nacimiento de su estirpe a Kozar, hijo de Togarmés. Togarmés (Togarma en la Biblia) aparece en las Sagradas Escrituras como nieto de Jafet (uno de los tres hijos de Noé). Es improbable, sin embargo, que fuera considerado ancestro común antes de la introducción de las tradiciones bíblicas en Jazaria.

Algunos historiadores han buscado posibles relaciones entre los jázaros y las tribus perdidas de Israel, pero los expertos contemporáneos creen que son turcos migrados al oeste. Los historiadores de la URSS consideraron a los jázaros como un pueblo indígena del Cáucaso Norte. Otros, como D. M. Dunlop, los creen vinculados a una tribu uigur, llamada K'o-sa en fuentes chinas. Sin embargo, la lengua jázara parece haber sido de origen huno, parecida a la hablada por los primeros búlgaros. Dado que los pueblos túrquicos nunca fueron étnicamente homogéneos, estas ideas no tienen por qué ser mutuamente excluyentes. Es posible que la nación jázara hubiera estado compuesta de tribus de distintos componentes étnicos, ya que los pueblos de la estepa tradicionalmente absorbían a los conquistados. El historiador Shlomo Sand los considera el origen religioso y étnico de los askenazíes, interpretación que es debatida por otros investigadores en una discusión que se nutre de criterios científicos de índole genético, lingüístico y arqueológico.


----------



## Lumpen (25 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> *Jajaja; lo que tu digas majo; solo lee un poco e informate, para muestra un botón:*
> 
> En la antiguedad:
> 
> ...



Mucho texto ¿y lo de la nariz?

saludos, criptojudío.


----------



## david53 (25 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Mucho texto ¿y lo de la nariz?
> 
> saludos, criptojudío.



¡Pero que retrasado mental eres, majo! y además se ve que eres alérgico a leer, menuda joya


----------



## Lumpen (25 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> ¡Pero que retrasado mental eres, majo! Se ve que además eres alérgico a leer, menuda joya



Léete una herencia incómoda y me cuentas…

Explícame lo de las etnias askenazis, sefardíes, mizrajies de esos.

¿Cómo un pueblo tiene etnias y no tiene su propia raza?

¿por qué es tan importante que un judío nazca de una madre judía?

Ayyyyyyy que tenéis la cabeza llena de mierda y encima os crees los defensores de la verdad absoluta, cuando solo eres un pobre judío.

Tu nombre lo dice todo.


----------



## Can Cervecero (25 Ago 2022)

Selección femenina de fútbol francesa

La liberación era esto.


----------



## david53 (25 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Léete una herencia incómoda y me cuentas…
> 
> Explícame lo de las etnias askenazis, sefardíes, mizrajies de esos.
> 
> ...



¡Pero qué pueblo ni que narices! te haces tuya la propaganda judia de ser "el pueblo elegido" lo que les une a todos ellos es la religión, el origen de todo lo judio no viene marcado por "la raza" (raza que no existe ya que desde tiempos inmemoriales se han incorporado a su religión gente de todos los origenes), con decir que hay negros que son de religión judia tal es el caso de los originarios de Etiopia y al igual que los hay judios de raza amarilla como son los judios chinos, ya está dicho todo. Culturizate un poco, ignorante.









Judíos de Kaifeng - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Beta Israel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Israelitas negros - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lumpen (25 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> ¡Pero qué pueblo ni que narices! te haces tuya la propaganda judia de ser "el pueblo elegido" lo que les une a todos ellos es la religión, el origen de todo lo judio no viene marcado por "la raza" (raza que no existe ya que desde tiempos inmemoriales se han incorporado a su religión gente de todos los origenes), con decir que hay negros que son de religión judia tal es el caso de los procedenes de Etiopia y al igual que los hay judios de raza amarilla como son los judios chinos, ya está dicho todo. Culturizate un poco, ignorante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira cómo te pongo a bailar con tres palmas…

Ya te tengo hasta buscando artículos en la wikipedia para sostener tú verdad.

Jakajajkakajajkajajajkajajaja

Relájate, judío.

Vamos, que no solo sois una raza, sino que sois una raza de mil leches.

A esos perros en mi pueblo los ahorcan.


----------



## Arnicio (25 Ago 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> Volveremos a ver algo parecido a esto en Europa.
> 
> De momento ya hay repartidores en bicicleta por las ciudades y nos parece de lo mas normal.
> 
> Esto podría ser el nuevo modelo de taxi en las ciudades.



En Madrid ya existen taxi-ciclos. Los que hacen de tracción son más morenos y no es por el sol.


----------



## david53 (25 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Mira cómo te pongo a bailar con tres palmas…
> 
> Ya te tengo hasta buscando artículos en la wikipedia para sostener tú verdad.
> 
> ...



Te ignoro por tonto, insustancial y enfermo mental pues es difícil que alguien que desbarre tanto esté en sus cabales. Agur majo que te vaya bien, con tu pan te lo comas.


----------



## antiglobalista (25 Ago 2022)

¿y los negritos zumbones?


----------

